# 2009 NBA Playoffs Round 1:#2 Denver Nuggets vs. #7 New Orleans Hornets



## girllovesthegame

VS. 

New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA










Pepsi Center, Denver, CO











Game 1 - Sun April 19 New Orleans at Denver 10:30PM ET TNT 
Game 2 - Wed April 22 New Orleans at Denver 10:30PM ET TNT 
Game 3 - Sat April 25 Denver at New Orleans 12:00PM ET ESPN 
Game 4 - Mon April 27 Denver at New Orleans TBD 
Game 5- Wed April 29 New Orleans at Denver TBD *

*if necessary


----------



## girllovesthegame

The schedule makers suck for scheduling this game at noon on the first weekend of the Jazz Fest. They should've given us a night game. :thumbdown:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

What a beautiful game thread...:greatjob:


----------



## girllovesthegame

^^ Glad you like it. I haven't done many game threads this season so I thought I should do a playoff one to celebrate us at least making it into the postseason after this rather injury filled season.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Let's get this thing started already...


----------



## Basel

Some fun matchups with Paul/Billups & 'Melo/Posey.


----------



## girllovesthegame

How many 3's are they going to let Chauncey keep running into? I know he won't shoot like this for the entire series but geez. These also are some lazy refs because they keep stopping play to blow the whistle for every little thing.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Now J.R. knows he can't deliberately put his elbow out like that. Or does he?

And West needs to put some more lift on that shot. 4-15 when he's had quite a few good looks.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Did West let Birdman sucker him into a "sleepover" last night or something? He needs to stop calling for the ball and not doing a d*mn thing with it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

What an ugly game...


----------



## Diable

Hornets have to stop acting like West is entitled to a bunch of isolations every game.If he hits shots then you have to go to him,if he sucks like he did last night Paul has to score.They were in that game until they started giving it to West every trip he started that run the nuggets went on with those two horrendous turnovers and all those bricks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Our defensive matchups are lame. Paul didn't start out on Billups. Peja was guarding Carmelo Anthony...sheesh! James Posey was guarding Nene...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Here we go. We need this game...I know it's only game 2 but this game will show me a lot.


----------



## bee-fan

Geaux Tigers said:


> Our defensive matchups are lame. Paul didn't start out on Billups. Peja was guarding Carmelo Anthony...sheesh! James Posey was guarding Nene...


Paul did start out on Billups, but after he got his first foul for some reason Byron took him off.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Paul did start out on Billups, but after he got his first foul for some reason Byron took him off.


I think he was talking about Game 1. Paul didn't start out on Billups in Game 1 did he? I think Rasual was on Chauncey then.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> I think he was talking about Game 1. Paul didn't start out on Billups in Game 1 did he? I think Rasual was on Chauncey then.


She knows


----------



## Basel

Tough game for the Hornets - they just can't seem to get anything going.


----------



## girllovesthegame

They're gonna end up getting their arses swept.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Back to New Orleans you go boys.


----------



## Basel

Nah, I still think this series goes 7 and the Hornets tie things up at 2-2 back in New Orleans.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> I think he was talking about Game 1. Paul didn't start out on Billups in Game 1 did he? I think Rasual was on Chauncey then.


Oh, ok. I'm really disappointed in West and Paul tonight. More Paul than West, I really didn't like what I saw from him tonight. Rasual and Peja decide to show up and they have an off night.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Basel said:


> Nah, I still think this series goes 7 and the Hornets tie things up at 2-2 back in New Orleans.


You're a lot more optimistic than I am Basel. We'll see though.


----------



## Basel

girllovesthegame said:


> You're a lot more optimistic than I am Basel. We'll see though.


Denver feeds off their crowd a lot - they're going to struggle on the road in my opinion.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Im going to try and go to the game on the 27th


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im going to try and go to the game on the 27th


That's cool. What about Saturday? Are you attending Jazz Fest?

I've seen some people say they'll be watching the NFL Draft on Saturday. Isn't that not until 3pm? I'd rather watch an old man in a nursing home eat tapioca pudding than watch the draft. LOL! Well not quite but you get the idea.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> That's cool. What about Saturday? Are you attending Jazz Fest?
> 
> I've seen some people say they'll be watching the NFL Draft on Saturday. Isn't that not until 3pm? *I'd rather watch an old man in a nursing home eat tapioca pudding than watch the draft. LOL!* Well not quite but you get the idea.


:rofl: You and me both. Just tell me who the Saints pick and I'm good.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> :rofl: You and me both. *Just tell me who the Saints pick and I'm good*.


That's about all that I'm concerned with bee-fan. And from the sounds of it, the fans are happy with their first pick.


----------



## Diable

I really expected Paul to virtually play the entire games from the start of this series.I actually thought it was obvious.If Paul sits down to start the second quarter he may as well go take a shower and head back to lewisville while he's at it.Or he sits down in the 2nd and the game gets away from them like both away games have.

Only way this team can compete is for Paul to stay on the floor so long as the game is at risk.If Byron Scott had a half a brain he could have figured that out himself.It isn't pleasant to say it,but without Paul the Hornets simply suck and the only way they can compete is for him to play until it's no longer necessary.Hell it takes them over a week to play three games.He can rest between quarters and while the cameras are off.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan, did you see the exchanges between Lil Wayne and Carmelo?


----------



## jalen5

Diable said:


> I really expected Paul to virtually play the entire games from the start of this series.I actually thought it was obvious.If Paul sits down to start the second quarter he may as well go take a shower and head back to lewisville while he's at it.Or he sits down in the 2nd and the game gets away from them like both away games have.
> 
> Only way this team can compete is for Paul to stay on the floor so long as the game is at risk.If Byron Scott had a half a brain he could have figured that out himself.*It isn't pleasant to say it,but without Paul the Hornets simply suck* and the only way they can compete is for him to play until it's no longer necessary.Hell it takes them over a week to play three games.He can rest between quarters and while the cameras are off.


Might not be pleasant to say...but it sure is easy to see, haha. I'm just glad we pulled this one out. We really wanted to give it the Nuggets, but they just didn't want to take it. Monday's game is another do or die game. If we can win this game, we'll have a shot at the series even if we happen to lose game 5 in Denver.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

girllovesthegame said:


> That's about all that I'm concerned with bee-fan. And from the sounds of it, the fans are happy with their first pick.


I was...


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets sucking big time. Might as well not even go back to Denver. Too bad this isn't already game 5 so they can wrap this crap up. They're not even playing with energy. Don't even look like they're trying to hit shots. No one going to the rim. It's clear which team wants it more. I told my brother there are guys that are playing better ball in street parks in New Orleans than what the Hornets are doing right now. The people in that arena ought to get up and start walking out right now. The Hornets have already given up so if I were in that arena I'd give up too. Pathetic.


----------



## Basel

Ouch.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Byron might as well put MoPete, Hilton, Devin, Ely and Bowen in for the entire 4th. They might play better than the guys on the floor right now. I'm going to go finish watching the Ray J. Reunion.


----------



## Diable

How badly is Paul hurt?I didn't know about it until they said something during the nbatv broadcast.I can see him limp a little,but mostly it doesn't look like he has any lift tonight...Doesn't really matter.Chandler and Peja both look like they belong in a glue factory and noone for denver can miss...Not surprising when you are barely defending the rim in any meaningful way.Even if CP wasn't sucking tonight it wouldn't matter much when the nuggets are completely ignoring everyone else and they still aren't hitting anything.


Maybe Paul is just worn down from trying to drag all this dead weight along behind him.He certainly has to be all world for this team to have any hope.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I don't know how much his knee is bothering him. Their season is over so he'll have plenty enough time to rest it. Let him sit out on Wednesday. Make Daniels and Brown run pg duty.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets sucking big time. Might as well not even go back to Denver. Too bad this isn't already game 5 so they can wrap this crap up. They're not even playing with energy. Don't even look like they're trying to hit shots. No one going to the rim. It's clear which team wants it more. I told my brother there are guys that are playing better ball in street parks in New Orleans than what the Hornets are doing right now. *The people in that arena ought to get up and start walking out right now.* The Hornets have already given up so if I were in that arena I'd give up too. Pathetic.


Don't worry I did. I pulled up in my yard and they still had a min. left in the game. I hope Denver do us a favor and finish the Hornets off in Denver. Please don't let the Hornets get a win in Denver, then I'd have to pay for those playoff tickets for Game 6. I don't want to waste any more of my damn money. Let them go to Denver and get their butts handed to them, no need to subject our fans to this foolishness.


----------



## girllovesthegame

bee-fan said:


> Don't worry I did. I pulled up in my yard and they still had a min. left in the game. *I hope Denver do us a favor and finish the Hornets off in Denver.* Please don't let the Hornets get a win in Denver, then I'd have to pay for those playoff tickets for Game 6. I don't want to waste any more of my damn money. Let them go to Denver and get their butts handed to them, no need to subject our fans to this foolishness.


Don't worry. They will.


----------



## Diable

Last year was just a mirage.They still only had six or seven good players then.They let Pargo go and that was fine if you could replace him with a legimate two and/or a decent backup pg.However all of their important players stayed healthy and they performed very well within the team concept.Now you see just how fragile that was.When you only get contributions from a few players it magnifies the importance of all those guys.In particular the hornets can't replace the scoring they lost when Peja and Chandler fell off the edge of the world(and what they got from pargo on the nights when he didn't suck).

West needs to look at himself and figure out how to maximize his abilities.He clearly isn't matching up whatsoever with Denver's bigs( of course he's outnumbered six to one it seems).He's been killing the team by trying to do things he's not that good at.Of course the Hornets have no size whatsoever no matter what and when Chandler can't even stay on the floor they have no length.Paul just fooled the hell out of everyone by making this team look legitimate for awhile.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets didn't even look like they intended to win that game tonight. Flat from the start. The shots they took they didn't even look like their normal shots. Not to take anything at all away from the Nuggets but the Hornets haven't played like the Hornets in quite some time. Late in the game Antonio Daniels went jogging in for a layup but he knew he had a trailer but he put the ball up as if to say "I'm just going to put this up here, block this". 

They've now gone and tied some other team for the biggest blowout in playoff history now.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Whatever. This team has worn me out this season with all these ups and downs. I'm glad the season is almost over to be honest because it's not like they're all of a sudden going to get better. Heck the championship North Carolina team would've given the Nuggets a better fight than the Hornets did tonight.


----------



## bee-fan

girllovesthegame said:


> Whatever. This team has worn me out this season with all these ups and downs. I'm glad the season is almost over to be honest because it's not like they're all of a sudden going to get better. Heck the championship North Carolina team would've given the Nuggets a better fight than the Hornets did tonight.


In my mind, it's officially football season. I need to go do some research on the Saints draft picks and offseason happenings. I had put them to the side, but now they're my main focus.


----------



## knicksfan89

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets didn't even look like they intended to win that game tonight. Flat from the start. The shots they took they didn't even look like their normal shots. Not to take anything at all away from the Nuggets but the Hornets haven't played like the Hornets in quite some time. Late in the game Antonio Daniels went jogging in for a layup but he knew he had a trailer but he put the ball up as if to say "I'm just going to put this up here, block this".
> 
> They've now gone and tied some other team for the biggest blowout in playoff history now.


yep the minneapolis lakers beat the st louis hawks 133-75 in 1956


----------



## girllovesthegame

Diable said:


> Last year was just a mirage.They still only had six or seven good players then.They let Pargo go and that was fine if you could replace him with a legimate two and/or a decent backup pg.However all of their important players stayed healthy and they performed very well within the team concept.Now you see just how fragile that was.When you only get contributions from a few players it magnifies the importance of all those guys.In particular the hornets can't replace the scoring they lost when Peja and Chandler fell off the edge of the world(and what they got from pargo on the nights when he didn't suck).
> 
> West needs to look at himself and figure out how to maximize his abilities.He clearly isn't matching up whatsoever with Denver's bigs( of course he's outnumbered six to one it seems).He's been killing the team by trying to do things he's not that good at.Of course the Hornets have no size whatsoever no matter what and when Chandler can't even stay on the floor they have no length.*Paul just fooled the hell out of everyone by making this team look legitimate for awhile*.


He's the only reason the Hornets made it to the playoffs this season. I still don't know how they made it.


----------



## thaKEAF




----------



## girllovesthegame

OMG! I'm rolling over laughing over here at the Hornets gone fishin' picture with CP, Lil Wayne, Kim Kardashian and Reggie Bush. I told my brother no other Hornet was even worthy of getting in on the Gone Fishin' pic. LMAO!

This season has worn me out. I feel just as worn out as those players after this up and down rollercoaster ride of a season. This offseason should be a very interesting one.


----------



## Diable

Right now it really looks like Hilton should have been starting the whole series.He sucks of course and mostly commits fouls and screws up easy baskets,but Tyson was doing all that in a third as much time and doing little more than killing the team.They probably should have shelved him for the duration,he did a lot more harm than good.

You really wonder what the hornets look like next year.They have no flexibility and they're paying a whole lot of money for a crap team with only a couple of guys making contributions commensurate to their paychecks.Posey is an okay player,but he's not really worth what he's making if he's not giving you more than he consistently did this year.Chandler looks like he might be a lost cause and the best way Peja could help the team is to retire.That's forgetting Peterson,who really doesn't even need to show up except on payday.It really looks like they should just start all over,but it's not like you can get rid of those bad contracts.If you bring this team back and everyone was perfectly healthy all year you'd still have no bench whatsoever.


----------

